# New Primark opening 13 August!!



## Geri (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't wait - desperately need some coloured socks and t-shirts for wearing around the house, and some polo shirts for cycling 



almost typed polio shirts then!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 25, 2009)

About time too!! I've totally run out of underwear, and they stopped stocking the old Primark down the road ages ago!!

All that's left is underwear for pygmies


----------



## sned (Jul 26, 2009)

Bristol??

Bath needs some good shops  Went to buy some new threads yesterday but came back empty handed


----------



## big eejit (Aug 9, 2009)

Might head along on Thursday morning to get some pics of the madding crowd.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 9, 2009)

Ooooh, I'll look in in a couple of weeks but I'm much more impressed by Peacocks in Burnham to be honest!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 10, 2009)

sned said:


> Bristol??
> 
> Bath needs some good shops  Went to buy some new threads yesterday but came back empty handed



Bath is crap for shopping unless you want to spend loads of money.    I'm not sure that a Primark would go down very well there though!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 10, 2009)

Last time I was in Bath there were some pretty crap shops. I think Bristolians will probably get a nice surprise with the new Primark - the old one(s) in Bristol were awful, but their shops in other cities are on a par with the competition. And this is going to be their flagship store.


----------



## mattie (Aug 10, 2009)

In December Bath gets buried in people doing Christmas shopping, they cart them in from Swansea for Christ's sake.

Some good specialist shops, if you need rare cheese or sheet music and you don't mind paying through the nose for it.

I just go to the discount mall at Street.  Mainly because I'm 6'4" and those sorts of places only seem to have unusual sizes.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 10, 2009)

I. CAN'T. WAIT.

I think it's going to change and revolutionise my life.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

sweatshopsweatshopsweatshop


----------



## big eejit (Aug 10, 2009)

Why would anyone want to buy sweat?


----------



## Geri (Aug 13, 2009)

Did anyone go? I have purchased four polo shirts, four t-shirts and seven pairs of socks for just under £20.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 13, 2009)

How as it Geri?  Was it totally mental with crowds of baying teenagers desperate for cheap clothes?


----------



## Geri (Aug 13, 2009)

It was fine, I didn't go until late afternoon though. It was pretty busy, but there is a lot of space inside, and no queues at the tills (although I was downstairs in the mens/home department).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 14, 2009)

It's the tenth circle of Hell in that place.


----------



## Geri (Aug 14, 2009)

I must admit that I would rather John Lewis was still there.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 14, 2009)

That place does not help my inability to deal with large volumes of people and noise.

not that it matters, nowhere sells clothes that fit my svelte 28" legs.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2009)

think of the children.


----------



## Geri (Aug 15, 2009)

Much busier today - quite horrific, in fact. I know Primark is very popular, but I love that building and I couldn't help thinking "How has it come to _this?"_


----------



## hermitical (Aug 16, 2009)

Geri said:


> (although I was downstairs in the mens/home department).



do you have to choose his clothes for him?


----------



## Geri (Aug 16, 2009)

hermitical said:


> do you have to choose his clothes for him?



They're for me 

He only wears clothes you can buy from TK Maxx.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 16, 2009)

Geri said:


> It was fine, I didn't go until late afternoon though. It was pretty busy, but there is a lot of space inside, and no queues at the tills (although I was downstairs in the mens/home department).



Wow! No queues? It's pathetic but I'm considering getting up early next week and getting there JUST as it opens.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 20, 2009)

I went today and it's ok, the stock is a lot more casual day wear than that which some of the Primarks sell (Reading Primark has lots of shiny silky party dresses) but the shoe section is AMAZING. So many shoes!  The bag section is pretty huge too.  

As Geri says, the ques aren't long and it's quite peacful and calm down on Men's so I took my enormous basket of shoes down there to pay.

(I got so many shoes that I broke the basket )


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 20, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> think of the children.


Quite


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2009)

Actually Fuzzy and Endeavour, if you watched the programme, the spokesman for War on Want concluded that they were not calling for a boycott, as this would cut off their income completely.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Aug 20, 2009)

the problem is that Primark are affordable. Yes they are very very cheap, but for me, with not much spare cash for clothes and not caring about designer labels or the 'shame' of not being trendy, it does very well. There really are no alternatives, save for maybe that dreadful Madhouse place. That place is strange and their mechandise not even made properly.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2009)

They should sack the children who made my socks, as they have holes in already!


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 20, 2009)

Geri said:


> Actually Fuzzy and Endeavour, if you watched *the programme*, the spokesman for War on Want concluded that they were not calling for a boycott, as this would cut off their income completely.


? No mention of any "the programme" on this thread so far!


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2009)

Endeavour said:


> ? No mention of any "the programme" on this thread so far!



Well, it's not my fault you haven't seen it.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 20, 2009)

Geri said:


> Well, it's not my fault you haven't seen it.


Yes it is!!  

A link to _**the programme**_ would be nice.


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2009)

It was aired last year so I don't think it's available to dowload now. It's called 'Primark on the rack' - it appears to be on You Tube though.

I was willing to boycott Primark after this programme but that's not being called for - the problem is wider than Primark after all.


----------

